# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ξαφνικη γεννα...

## StaVr0sSS

Παιδια λοιον οπως ειδατε εκλεισα την αγγελια για τα budgies μου...
Ο λογος ηταν οτι ειδα 1 αυγο στο κατω μερος του κλουβιου... 
Ξαφνιαστικα...  ::  
Λοιπον την ιδια μερα εβαλα την φωλια στο κλουβι και τοποθετησα το αυγο μεσα σε αυτην με ενα κουταλι...
Την επομενη ειδα και το 2ο...
Εντωμεταξυ βλεπω οτι η θυληκια ειναι συνεχεια μεσα και ο αρσενικος μπανει που και που, μαλλον για να την ταισει..  :Big Grin:  
Σημερα ηρθε και το 3ο...
Ειδα επισης οτι μαλλον το ενα ειναι ασπορο...  :sad:  
Ελπιζω αυτη τους η γεννα να παει καλα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   γιατι στην πρωτη τους τον Σεπτεμβρη, πεταξαν τα αυγα εξω...  ::   :: 
Θελω ομως να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο...οταν ανοιγω την φωλια για να τα δω βλεπω οτι η θυληκια δεν καθετε πανω στα αυγα αλλα διπλα τους..
Δηλαδη αυτη ειναι στην ακρη της φωλια ενω τα αυγα στη μεση..
Βεβαια τα ακουμπαει....ειναι προβλημα αυτοο...??  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπά!
Ωραία έκπληξη σου έκαναν Σταύρο! Μάλλον η θηλυκιά κάθεται κανονικά στα αυγά της, αλλά σηκώνεται όταν ανοίγεις τη φωλιά. Καλό είναι να μην την ανοίγεις πάνω απο 1 φορά τη μέρα.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Ειδες Μαρια...?
Βασικα την ανοιγω καθε βραδυ πριν κλεισουν τα φωτα...
Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα αυτη τη φορα...  :Big Grin:

----------


## fotis_k

Mε το καλο!

Μην βιαστεις να πεταξεις το αυγο που νομιζεις οτι ειναι ασπορο.Αφησε το μαζι με τα υπολοιπα.Ποια μπατζι σου γεννησαν?Αυτα που φαινονται στο αβαταρ?Βαλε καμια φωτο τους..

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Oχι Φωτη δεν θα το βγαλω... :winky: 
Οχι δεν ειναι αυτα...
Ειναι το πρασινο ζευγαρι μου...δεν εχω προχειρη φωτο...θα βγαλω και θα την ανεβασω..
Τα αυγα σημερα εγιναν 4..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Φάμπιο

Μην την ανοιγεις καθε βραδυ....

Μερικα πουλια τα παρατανε αν δεννιωθουν ασφαλη...

Αστα και κοιταζε τα πολυ πιο αραια...  :winky:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

οκ...
Μερα παρα μερα ειναι καλα...?  :winky:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

[marq=right:1z5s7vfr]Και ναι ειναι γεγονος...[/marq:1z5s7vfr]
Ο πρωτος νεοσσος βγηκε απο το αυγο χτες...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  


Λοιπον το μονο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι οτι απο τι ειδα το μικρο εχει το κεφαλι του κατω κατω στο πατωμα της φωλιας και πολλες φορες ο αρσενικος που μπαινοβγαινει νομιζω οτι το παταει..
Λετε να υπαρχει προβλημα...?  ::  

Ειναι η 2η φορα μετα απο αρκετα χρονια που εχω επιτυχημενη γεννα απο budgies και ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.... :roll:  :roll: 

Θα βαλω και φωτογραφιες οταν μπορεσω.. :winky:

----------


## Niva2gr

Συγχαρητήρια Σταύρο! Μακάρι να τους πάνε όλα καλά!

Ναί, είναι φυσιολογικό να έχει το κεφάλι του κάτω το μικρό, γιατί γι' αυτό είναι πολύ βαρύ και δεν μπορεί ακόμα να το στηρίξει.
Το αρσενικό το ποδοπατάει άσχημα;

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Εκανα πριν λιγο μια γρηγορη ματια και ειδα οτι ακομα ενα ειναι το μικρο και ευτυχως μια χαρα...
Δυστυχως Μαρια ειδα και τον αρσενικο που μπηκε 2-3 φορες και ναι...το παταει ανω στο κεφαλι...  ::  
Τι να κανω...?
Επισης την περισσοτερη ωρα ειναι και τα 2 πουλια μεσα...
Η θυληκια κλωσσαει και δεν βγαινει καθολου...
Εχει να βγει εγω τουλαχιστον μηνα...!!!  ::

----------


## fotis_k

Να σου ζησει το πρωτο μικρο Σταυρο!  :Big Grin:  

Δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα.Αν χωρισεις τον αρσενικο απο την θηλυκια(ειδικα σε αυτη τη φαση) ισως να εχεις προβλημα.Ισως να μην υπαρχει προβλημα...

Εσυ κανε αυτα που πρεπει(φρεσκο αυγο καθημερινα) και ολα θα πανε καλα!Ενημερωνε μας για εξελιξεις!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Ευχαριστω πολυ Φωτη θα ακολουθησω τις οδηγιες σου..!!

Λοιπον σημερα η μερα ηταν ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστη για μενα διοτι μπορεσα να δω απο κοντα το θαυμα της γεννησης..  :Happy:  
Σημερα το πρωι καθως πηγενα να κοιταξω πως παει η γεννα ειδα ενα αυγο με μια τρυπα..
Παρακολουθησα για κανα λεπτο το πως προσπαθουσε το μωρακι να βγει απο μεσα, και μετα τα αφησα στην ησυχια τους..  :winky:  
Ειναι πραγματικα τρομερη εμπειρια..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Λοιπον αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι οτι το αλλο μικρο δεν το ειδα πουθενα..
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να το εχει απο κατω της η θυληκη γιατι την ειδα καπως φουσκωμενη...?  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Ωραια! Βγήκε και το δεύτερο! Αν έχει επιβιώσει μέχρι τώρα το πρώτο μικρό τα πδοπατήματα του πατέρα του σημαίνει οτι αντέχει. Πάντως πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλοί γονείς!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Mακαριι..!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Ωραιο δωρο μου εστειλε ο Αι-Βασιλης φετος...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
 ::

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Σημερα δυστυχως εχουμε κακα νεα..!!! :sad: 
Μονο το ενα μωρο ειναι δυστυχως ζωντανο..
Το αλλο εχει καταπατηθει και βρισκεται κολλημενο κατω απο την μαμα, το μικρο και ενα αυγο..
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω...
Προσπαθησα να το βγαλω αλλα ειναι κολλημενο και παραλιγο να χτυπησω το μικρο..  ::  
Λεω να περιμενω λιγο να μεγαλωσει το ενα και μετα να το βγαλω..
Φοβαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη να το μετακινησω εξω απο την φωλια..=/
Σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με...τι να κανω..???=/

----------


## Niva2gr

Αυτό που είναι κολλημένο είναι ακόμα ζωντανό;;

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Δυστυχως οχι Μαρια..=/
Το εχουν καταπλακωσει..
Και αυτο ειναι και ενα προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζει και αυτο το μικρο, οπως ειπα πριν κατι μερες..
Η μαμα του παταει συνεχως το κεφαλι του...ακομη και σημερα...=/
Τι μπορω ομως να κανω...?=/ :sad: 

Επισης να πω οτι η φωλια γενικα ειναι χαλια..γεματη κουτσουλιες..
Πρεπει σιγουρα να καθαριστει..

----------


## Ryu

αμα ειναι η πρωτη γεννα του ζευγαριου ειναι φυσικο να κανουν λαθη.κ σε μενα εχει τυχη,σε νεο ζευγαρι  να πατησουν τον πρωτο νεοσσο..

----------


## despina

μηπως θα ητανε καλιτερα να αναλαβεις εσυ το μικρο ,αν ξερεις και αν μπορεις για να αποφυγεις το ενδεχομενο να εχει την ιδια τυχη με το πρωτο πουλακι....ισως στην προσπαθεια της να κλωσησει τα υπολοιπα αυγα ποδοπαταει το ζωντανο πουλακι....

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Δυστυχως δεν εχω την αναλογη εμπειρια, για να το αναλαβω...  :sad:  
Βεβαια αν δεν γινεται τπτ αλλο φυσικα και θα το τολμησω..  ::  
Τι μου προτεινετε να κανω..
Να βγαλω απο τοσο μικρο το πουλακι εξω για να καθαρισω την φωλια..?
Επισης νομιζω οτι ισως να αντιμετωπιζω και αλλο ενα προβλημα...
Η θηλυκια ειναι μεσα στη φωλια περιπου ενα μηνα...
Δεν εχει βγει καθολου εξω..
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει παθει κατι και να μην μπορει να κουνησει...?  ::  
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τη βοηθεια...  ::

----------


## despina

σταυρο δες αυτο http://petbirds.gr/forum/t1426/ελπιζω αν χρειαστει να βοηθησει.

----------


## fotis_k

Kριμα που ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα. :sad: 

To νεκρο μικρο πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να αφαιρεθει με καποιο τροπο.Η φωλια θα γεμισει μικροβια και μην ξεχναμε οτι τα μωρα ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα.Οσο αφορα την θηλυκια μην ανυσηχεις.Απλα ειναι πολυ αφοσιωμενη και καθεται ολη μερα μεσα.Ο αρσενικος την ταιζει?

Το μικρο εγω θα ελεγα να το αφησεις.Ποσων ημερων ειναι?Εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυυυ μικρο ακομα για να το παρεις για ταισμα.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Και εγω αυτο πιστευω Φωτη...
Λοιπον απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ο αρσενικος την ταιζει και καθεται συνεχως εξω απο την φωλια...
Που και που μπανει μεσα και τα κανει ψιλοχαλια..  :sad:  
Και εγω αυτο πιστευω ειναι πολυ μικρο ακομα..
Λοιπον την Παρασκευη κλεινει 9 μερες και λογικα ανοιγει τα ματια του...
Οποτε αν δω οτι χειροτερευουν τα πραγματα τοτε ισως απο Σαββατο το τολμησω..  :sad:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Ειδα σημερα παλι τη φωλια...
Το μωρο το εχει και παλι απο κατω της..  :sad:  
Το βλεπω να προσπαθει να σηκωσει το κεφαλι του αλλα δεν μπορει γιατι ειναι συνεχως απο πανω του..
Ετσι δεν μπορω να δω αν το ταιζει...=/
Λογικα ομως για να ζει ακομα τοτε θα το ταιζει..  :sad:  
Την Παρασκευη θα καθαρισω την φωλια...!!
Πιστευετε οτι θα ειναι προβλημα αν το βγαλω εξω τοσο μικρο...???

----------


## fotis_k

> Ειδα σημερα παλι τη φωλια...
> Το μωρο το εχει και παλι απο κατω της..  
> Το βλεπω να προσπαθει να σηκωσει το κεφαλι του αλλα δεν μπορει γιατι ειναι συνεχως απο πανω του..
> Ετσι δεν μπορω να δω αν το ταιζει...=/
> Λογικα ομως για να ζει ακομα τοτε θα το ταιζει..  
> Την Παρασκευη θα καθαρισω την φωλια...!!
> Πιστευετε οτι θα ειναι προβλημα αν το βγαλω εξω τοσο μικρο...???


Mα φυσιολογικο ειναι να το εχει απο κατω της.Ετσι το ζεσταινει.Τι ειναι αυτο που σε απασχολει εσενα?

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Φωτη διαβασε αυτα που σου εγραψα στο προφ σου...
Επισης θελω και να καθαρισω την φωλια απο το αλλο μικρο...  :sad:

----------


## Ryu

> Η θηλυκια ειναι μεσα στη φωλια περιπου ενα μηνα...
> Δεν εχει βγει καθολου εξω..
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει παθει κατι και να μην μπορει να κουνησει...?  
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τη βοηθεια...


εγω θα ελεγα να την τσεκαρεις γιατι σε παρομοια περιπτωση,εκει που νομιζα οτι κλωσουσε,κ ειχε πολυ καιρο να βγει εξω κ την ταιζε ο αρσενικος,η παπαγαλινα ειχε αδηνατησει κ παραλησει...μετα απο 2,5 χρονια ακομα δεν μπορει να κλησει καλα το ενα της ποδι....

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Χτες που κοιταξα ειιδα οτι το ενα ποδι της το εχει οπως λες και εσυ σε διαστολη..
Νομιζω οτι δεν μπορει να το κλεισει..
Τι να κανω Δεσποινα...?  :sad:

----------


## despina

παρε τηλεφωνο το πετ σιτι 2106146130 (σκασιλα σου που εισαι μακρυα ,δεν χρειαζεται να το ξερουν) σιγουρα υπαρχει γιατρος καθε απογευμα ,πες τους την κατασταση και ρωτα τους τι πρεπει να κανεις? αν σου πουν να πας απο εκει πες τους οτι η μαμα κλωσαει και δεν θελεις να την ταραξεις με την μεταφορα και αν μπορουν να σε συμβουλεψουν κατι μεχρι να μπορεσεις να την πας να την δουνε...

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Δεσποινα θα ρωτησω καποιον απο εδω..
Ειναι ενας σε ενα παρα πολυ καλο πετ και ξερει αρκετα, ή σε αυτον που μου εστειλες 1ο στο πμ σου..
Ευχαριστω πολυ... :winky: 
Παντως απο σημερα τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα...
Το πεθαμενο παπαγαλακι το εβγαλα προσεχτικα χωρις να βγαλω το μικρο...
Τωρα τι λετε...?
Να καθαρισω τη φωλια απο τις ακαθαρισιες...?

----------


## Niva2gr

Τα πετ σοπ δεν έχουν εξειδικευμένους πτηνίατρους, και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δίνουν λάθος συμβουλές. Ιδιαίτερα για τα pet city γενικώς έχουν ακουστεί πολλα και κακά. Το πουλάκι χρειάζεται πτηνίατρο, και μάλιστα γρήγορα.

----------


## Ryu

εγω που την ειχα παει στον γιατρο,μου ειπε οτι ηταν απο ελειψη ασβεστιου,κ  τις εδωσα κατευθειαν ασβεστιο σε σταγονες στο στομα...

----------


## Niva2gr

Ούτως ή άλλως σχεδόν το 100% των θηλυκών που γεννάνε αυγά έχουν έλλειψη ασβεστίου, γιατί το δίνουν όλο για τη δημιουργία των αυγών. Η κίνηση του κτηνιάτρου ήταν σωστή. Τί άλλο έκανε για να θεραπεύσει το πουλί;

----------


## Ryu

βασικα τιποτα αλλο,απλα μου ειπε να της δωσω ασβεστιο.οι κτηνιατροι εδω δεν ξερουν κ πολλα....εκτος απο το ασβεστιο,τους εβαζα αυγο κ μηλο καθε μερα,ετρωγε ο αρσενικος κ την ταιζε,κ σε δυο τρεις μερες δυναμωσε η μικρη.ουτε να πεταξει δεν μπορουσε...

----------


## Niva2gr

Γι' αυτό ακριβώς λέω οτι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι απαραίτητη η γνώμη ενός ΠΤΗνιάτρου. Το καλό είναι οτι στην Αττική υπάρχουν κάμποσοι.

----------


## despina

αν ξερεται βρε παιδιά καποιον ΚΑΛΟ πτηνίατρο στειλτε στον Σταυρο το τηλεφωνο να τον πάρει...πιστεύω οτι εστω και δια τηλεφώνου θα τον εξυπηρετήσει....ευχαριστώ πολύ.  ::

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Παιδια σημερα θα τηλεφωνησω σε καποιον απο αυτους που μου εστειλε Μαρια..  :winky:  
Την ευχαριστω πολυ...και ολους σας βεβαια..
Σε λιγο θα βαλω και φωτογραφιες του μικρου...  ::   ::  
Ελπιζω να μην εχει κατι σοβαρο η μικρη...  ::   ::

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Οριστε και οι φωτογραφιες...  :winky:   :winky:

----------


## fotis_k

Πανεμορφη ειναι η Μανουλα..Ε το μικρο υστερει λιγο προς το παρον  ::  

Πολυ ωραιο χρωμα εχει.Ο αρσενικος τι χρωμα ειναι?

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Ευχαριστω Φωτη..
Το μικρο απο σημερα εχει περισσοτερα φτερακια...
Ο αρσενικος ειναι λιγο πιο σκουροπρασινος απο τη μαμα...  :winky:   :winky:

----------


## Ryu

γλυκες ειναι!με την θυλικια τι εκανες τελικα?ειναι ενταξει?

----------


## Niva2gr

Άχου μανούλα! Προβλέπεται το μικράκι να γίνει πολύ κουκλί!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Παιδια σημερα ειδα το πρωι την μαμα εξω απο τη φωλια.. "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" 
Ηταν μια χαρα εκανε την βολτατης και μπηκε παλι μεσα..
Σημερα το μωρο εκλεισε 13 μερες και εχει γεμισει ασπρα φτερακια..
Το χρωμα του δεν το ξερω ακομα..=/
Με αφησε να το χαιδεψω κιολας..ειναι γλυκααα..
Θα σας βαλω και φωτογραφιες αυριο.. :winky: 
Εντωμεταξυ μαλλον θα παρω το μωρο οταν μεγαλωσει λιγο ακομα για ταισμα στο χερι..  :winky:  
Σκεφτομαι γυρω στις 20+μερες

----------


## StaVr0sSS

ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
Σημερα καθως ανοιξα να δω την φωλια ο αρσενικος μπηκε γρηγορα μεσα και εφυγε απο το ανοιγμα..
Ειμαι πολυ σταναχωρημενος..  ::  
Εχω ριξει γυρω γυρω απο το σπιτι παντου τροφη..  :sad:  
Ελπιζω να γυρισει..
Πεταξε πολυ ψηλα και δεν μπορεσα να τον φτασω..  ::  
Ευτυχως γυρω μας εχουν 3 σπιτια παπαγαλακια και φωναζουν ολα..
Επισης ακριβως διπλα μου μενει μια που εχει σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα γυρω στα 20 και απο εκει μας το ειχε δωσει..
Αν τα ακουσει ισως και να γυρισει..  :sad:  

Εχω ομως και αλλο προβλημα..
Τι θα κανω με την θυληκια..?
Ξερετε οτι δεν εβγαινε καθολου..
Σημερα αναγκαστικα την εσπρωξα εξω απο τη φωλια για να καταλαβει οτι λειπει ο αρσενικος αλλα ξαναμπηκε μεσα..
Τι να κανω..μπορει να φροντισει το μικρο..?
Ειχα σκοπο να το παρω για ταισμα στο χερι αλλα οχι απο τοσο μικρο..
Παρακαλω βοηθηστε με...  :sad:  
Ευχαριστω..  :sad:

----------


## fotis_k

Εγω λεω να την αφησεις μεχρι το βραδυ και να ξανανοιξεις την φωλια να δεις αν ειναι ταισμενο το μικρο.Αν ειναι αταιστο τοτε κατι θα πρεπει να κανεις.

Ο αρσενικος δεν ειδες προς τα που πηγε?Ενημερωσες αυτους που εχουν τα παπαγαλακια οτι σου εφυγε ο αρσενικος?

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Nαι Φωτη τους ενημερωσα..
Ελπιζω να γυρισει..  :sad:  
Σημερα θα προμηθευθω κρεμα..
Αν δω οτι δεν ειναι ταισμενο το βραδυ θα το παρω σημερα..  :sad:

----------


## vagelis76

Σταύρο τώρα είδα τι συναίβει....είναι δύσκολο λόγω μεγέθους να εντοπιστεί,προσπάθησε όμως.Το πιο πιθανο είναι να πάει στη μεγάλη κλούβα του γείτονα που θα ακούει περισσότερες φωνές.Ρώτα τώρα που νύχτωσε  και αύριο νωρίς το πρωί.
Πάρε κρέμα και σύριγγα να είσαι προετοιμασμένος για το τάισμα του μωρού(αν κριθεί απαραίτητο).
Αύριο έρχομαι Χανία μεσημέρι στη δουλειά,αν δε βρείς κρέμα εκεί πές μου να ψάξω εδώ και να σου κρατάω εγώ.περιμένω απάντησή σου γαι να ΄ψαξω για κρέμα,θα προσπαθήσουμε μαζί το πρώτο ταϊσμα αν φοβάσαι.....ωστόσο μελέτησε όσο έχεις χρόνο απόψε το βράδυ το τάισμα νεοσσών 
πές μου αν χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια να σου δώσω τηλ σε πμ
εύχομαι το καλύτερο!!!!
__________________

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Δυστυχως κανενα νεο του αρσενικου..
Εψαξα σημερα αλλα τπτ..
Θα σηκωθω αυριο νωρις να δω τι θα γινει..
Τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι σημερα το βραδυ το μωρο ειναι μισοταισμενο..
Βεβαια οχι φουλ αλλα λιγο...νομιζω οτι το ταιζει..
Αυριο το πρωι πρωι θα παρω κρεμα και συρριγγες..(δεν προλαβα σημερα)  :sad:  
Βαγγελη θυμαμαι οτι ενα πετ σοπ αυτο που σου ειχα πει στην Κυδωνιας εχει..
Οποτε θα παρω μαλλον απο εκει..
Ευχαριστω πολυ..
Εχω ρωτησει αρκετα ατομα και με εχουν βοηθησει πολυ..
Αυριο θα με βοηθησει και ενας φιλος μου που το εχει κανει με καναρινια..
Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας..  :winky:  
Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα..  :sad:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Παιδια σημερα το μωρο ειναι ταισμενο..
Οχι φουλ αλλα σιγουρα εχει ταιστει απο χθες..
Ολα πανε καλα..
Αν δω οτι κατι παει στραβα θα το παρω εγω.. :winky: 
Ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις συμβουλες..  ::   :winky:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Το μωρο ειναι παλι ταισμενο..  ::  
Οποτε σιγουρευτηκα οτι η μανα πηγαινοερχεται..
Προμηθευτικα σκονη και συριγγες για να ειμαι ετοιμος.. :winky: 
Δυστυχως δεν ειχε ολοκληρο πακετο αλλα μου εβαλε σε ενα σακουλακι απο ενα κουτι της exact...
Ολα πανε μια χαρα.. :winky:

----------


## fotis_k

Σταυρο μονο να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτη που σου εδωσε δεν ηταν ληγμενη.

Απο τον αρσενικο ειχες κανενα νεοτερο?

----------


## NaRkIssA

καλη τυχη με τα πουλακια σου. :roll:  καμια φορα τυχαινουν και τετοια
αφου το ταιζει σημαινει πως θα επιβιωσει.
ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα   ::

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Δυστυχως κανενα νεοτερο απο τον αρσενικο..
Το μικρο ειναι και τωρα ταισμενο..
Σημερα το εβγαλα και εξω απο τη φωλια..
Εχει μεγαλωσει παρα πολυ..
Προς μεγαλη μου εκπληξη εχω καταλαβει οτι το μικρο μαλλον θα βγει μπλε..
Πολυ περιεργο γιατι και οι 2 γονεις του ειναι πρασινοι..(οποτε εχουν το γονιδιο)..
Θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες σημερα και θα τις περασω.. :winky:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Παιδια δυστυχως ασχημα νεα..  ::  
Γυρισα σημερα πριν λιγο απο το χωριο μου που ειχα παει απο χτες το βραδυ...
Το μωρο ειναι πεθαμενο..  :sad:  
Ειμαι πολυ χαλια..
Χτες πριν φυγω το κοιταξα και ηταν ταισμενο..
Δεν ξερω τι εφταιξε...ο καιρος ηταν μια χαρα..
Νιωθω τρομερες τηψεις γιατι δεν το ειχα παρει να το ταισω εγω αλλα εβλεπα την μαμα και το ταιζε και το πρωι και το απογευμα και το βραδυ...
Ελπιζω να ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι τωρα...  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Γιατι ρε φιλέ??????κριμα   ::   ::  
Μήπως είχατε κλείσει τα μπατζούρια και δεν είχε πολύ φως η μικρη για να βγεί να φάει????

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Oχι Βαγγελη το κλουβι ειναι σε μερος που γυρω γυρω εχει φως..
Και μαλιστα οταν εφυγα η θυληκια ηταν εξω και ετρωγε...  :sad:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Οριστε και οι τελευταιες φωτογραφιες του μικρου πριν φυγει απο τη ζωη... :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Αχ, κρίμα βρε Σταύρο! Τελικά οι μικροί παπαγάλοι είνα πολύ ευαίσθητοι. Και η θηλυκιά ίσως τελικά να μην μπορούσε να τα βγάλει πέρα μόνη της.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά τώρα στεναχωρήθηκα με τη τελευταία φωτο που κοιτάει στο φακό ο μικρός.  :sad:

----------


## StaVr0sSS

::   ::   ::

----------


## alkisti

παιδια ειναι γρουσουζικη χρονια του χρονου ας ειναι τυχερη , μια του σταυρου με τα 2 μπατζακια και μια με τα 4 δικα μου κοκατιλακια ας ελπισουμε οτι το 2010 θα μας χαρισει μωρα κοκατιλακια και μπατζακια !   ::   ::

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Mακαρι Αλκηστη...  :sad:

----------


## alkisti

αυτο λεω και εγω εμενα να εβλεπες ειμουν λες και ειχα καταθλιψη για τι το τελευταιο το εβλεπα να αργοπαιθενει και ηταν κρυο και το επερνα και προσπαθουσα να το ζεστανω αλλα μετα το αφησα γιατι δεν γινοταν τιποτα ... αλλα ηταν ταισμενο οποτε δεν μπορουσα να του κανω και τιποτα αλλο!  ::   :sad:

----------

